# Favorite Film Mistakes



## McMurphy (Feb 17, 2005)

By this point, everyone has already paused their DVD players to point out the car or the telephone poles in the background during some of the parts in the first Lord of the Rings film. 

What are some other mistakes hidden away in your favorite movies that still make you chuckle?


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh goodness there were millions in "Seabiscuit". I'm a avid racing fan and I don't know if there is enough space. LOL... Not sure if they are a favorite though cause some were just really wrong. The one thing I did laugh at though was this:

In the shot where Pimlico racetrack is shown and the dateline shows November 1, 1938, the Maryland flag is upside down. The black and gold squares should be at the inside top and they are not. 

I'm from Maryland. But to look at our flag, it's not a hard thing to do I suppose.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

ANY 'B' rated Martial Arts flick and a few that are meant to be quite good, loads of horror/occult films that claim authenticity and then get serious details wrong & etc..


----------



## LadyFel (Mar 8, 2005)

The stormtrooper who almost knocks himself unconscious in a scene in Star Wars ANH, and the digital watch on one of the Titanic victims rate as my favourites so far...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 27, 2005)

There are lots of those mistakes.  But my favorite of all favorites comes from "Jurassic Park", where someone is talking about all the "bugs" that had to be worked out when Disneyland first opened in 1956.  Thing is, Disneyland opened in July of 1955.

I think my second favorite film mistake is the very title of the film "Krakatoa: East of Java".  Somebody forgot to tell them that Krakatoa is actually west of Java.  Oops.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 28, 2005)

McMurphy said:
			
		

> By this point, everyone has already paused their DVD players to point out the car or the telephone poles in the background during some of the parts in the first Lord of the Rings film.



Where would I find these?


----------



## xRAZERx (Mar 29, 2005)

Any cop movie I've ever seen where our hero pulls out an automitc pistol and the slide thus chambering another round and ejecting the one that was already in there.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Mar 29, 2005)

Worst continuity error I've ever seen was in Comando with Arnold Schwartzeneggar. The sports car gets smashed on the right side. It turns the corner and speeds away. Not a dent in sight.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 29, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Where would I find these?


I'm with Brian here, i've watched it, just to find the mistakes (problem is i keep falling asleep halfway through the first disc )


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 8, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> Where would I find these?


 
I looked it up, and here is what I found at a movie mistakes site:

"In the scene where Sam and Frodo are in the field with the scarecrow, you can plainly see a car cruising past in the distance, from right to left. Further comment - there are two different shots which show the car moving from right to left. One starts at the top right distance, and in a shot a few seconds later the car has traveled down the road a bit and is more easily visible. Complicating matters is that the dust thrown up by the car looks similar to smoke from a chimney in the right distance, making some people think it is just the chimney. But chimneys don't move, and the smoke from the chimney is separate from the moving vehicle. _[It is deleted on the DVD, but you can still see an obvious bit of image fakery on the hill just left of the smoking chimney. One can see the hill, tree, and surrounding area move up and down and shimmer slightly where someone has done a cut and paste to cover up the auto. The "car inclusive" scene appears on the National _
_Geographic documentary Beyond the Movie The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring. Also, watch the music documentary on the extended dvd - when it shows this scene the car is still in it. Bizarrely, in his commentary Peter Jackson said he never saw a car and doesn't know what people are talking about, but the production/post-production team say in their commentary that despite not thinking anyone would be able to see it, they took it out anyway.]_ "

Here is the best screen shot of a telephone pole that shows up in the film. To be honest, it was only all that noticeable in the theater:

[Click here and scroll down to last picture. I couldn't get the attachment to work.]


----------



## Niolani (Oct 31, 2005)

I think it's in Hope Floats where the little girl rubs her eye and she puts her finger though the now obviously lensless glasses. I think theres meant to be a red car driving in the background of the big chariot race in Ben Hur. There were also accusations that Disney used to put lewd things in their movies, to allegedly being in The Lion King, Pumba sits down out in the desert and the word s*#t appears in the dust and in Aladdin, when Princess Jasmine is talking to Aladdin back at his place, there is meant to be a whisper that says " all good teenagers, take off your clothes" but I've never found any evidence.


----------



## Leto (Oct 31, 2005)

That's not errors that's easter eggs putted into the movie by the artists, as the Jessica Rabbit naked in one image.


----------



## manuel (Oct 31, 2005)

Niolani said:
			
		

> There were also accusations that Disney used to put lewd things in their movies, to allegedly being in The Lion King, Pumba sits down out in the desert and the word s*#t appears in the dust and in Aladdin, when Princess Jasmine is talking to Aladdin back at his place, there is meant to be a whisper that says " all good teenagers, take off your clothes" but I've never found any evidence.


 
Regardless of whether this post is on topic or not, there is a good resource for this kind of urban myth here http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/


----------



## Animaiden (Nov 1, 2005)

My favorite mistake is in Lord of the Rings when Viggo Mortensen's (Aragorn) bow bumps into the camara, making it jiggle a little.  Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 1, 2005)

My favorite (mainly because it is the biggest one I've caught on my own, I see microphones and such once in a while but no big goofs other than this one):
In Back to the Future II when Marty's mom is now with Biff in their high rise over the casino, Biff smacks her and she lands on the floor in her sparkly dress and pink shoes...when she falls, one shoe goes too.  When they show her on the floor, both shoes are on...or is it the other way around?  I can't remember, it's been so long since I've seen it.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Nov 1, 2005)

Can I nominate The Descent? That whole film was a mistake IMO


----------



## ast (Nov 20, 2005)

The obvious headbanging stormtrooper, and apparently Mark Hamill calls Carrie Fisher by her real name, after landing back at base after the destruction of the Death Star, tho I have never caught that one myself.

Twister has a big one too. The scene with the Twin Twisters and the cow, the are driving down a single lane dirt track, but (I think) after the cow makes it's 1st pass, it cuts to an interior shot and out the rear window, you see a car going the opposite direction on Tarmac.

HUGE mistake


----------

